# What kind of finish for wood blocks/shapes for kids



## truckrun (Aug 23, 2012)

I am making some wooden block shapes for my son out of some scrap 2×4 and was wondering what kind of finish you guys think I shut put on them? He's old enough that I don't think that he'll be chewing on them but I would also like to make some for some of the smaller nieces and nephews. In the New Yankee Workshop episode on an alphabet wagon Norm used "clear polyurethane". Do you think that would be OK as long as I let it cure completely?


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

I posted this to Nate22 a few days ago. "Well, reread what you wrote and it sounds like you want to make blocks to sell or give away if that is the case it is BEST NOT to finish the blocks, or any toys for that matter, since toys need childproof finishes (you can find much debate on this subject on line)" Just a portion of what I wrote go back here's the thread. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/53000
MIKE


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

You could make them reddish with Rocoto pepper sauce. They'll only chew for a split second.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Personally I'd probably use the same thing one would use for a cutting board. Mineral oil, followed by beeswax. Completely food safe, still finishes the wood and makes it a bit nicer to handle than unfinished.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I use unsugared KoolAid for color, lightly sanding after. No film finish at all.


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

If you have to finish them, use shellac, non-toxic, quick and easy. It's used in the food and drug industry for coating candy to pills.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Waterborne poly or acrylic interior gloss wall paint for color.


----------



## truckrun (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks everybody for your input!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I would read the label on some Howard's Butcher Block Conditioner. It is food safe, so would likely be kid safe too. It contains mineral oil and wax. It leaves the wood with a nice satin luster, and a velvety smooth feel. 
Available at Home Depot.


----------



## Goodsh (Feb 21, 2013)

The poly would be fine as long as it is fully cured. Check out Bob Flexner's books on finishing. He's probably one of the best experts on finishing and he makes it pretty clear and explains why all finishes are safe once they've cured. He recommends waiting 30 days and sticking your nose right on it to test. If there's any odour it's not cured yet.


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Have you considered salad bowl finish? That is definitely food safe.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

A set of 2×4 blocks which I made 35 years ago is now going around again. No finish, wonderful patina, nobody died of anything. Or bit one.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Benvolio (Feb 10, 2013)

I''ve heard before that shellac is non toxic, so can be used on kids toys. Not v durable though.

If you want to play it safe for toxicology, I'd just go with the food grade oil finishes recommended for chopping boards / salad bowls etc…


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Norm puts Minwax polyurethane on everything because…drum roll….they help pay his salary!

Blocks don't need finish, and that's great news because (a) how you gonna prevent runs, (b) how many sides are you going to finish at a time, and© blocks don't need finish of any kind.

And further, I submit, if we eat nutmeg, having the occasional corner of a block in a kid's mouth will not be harmful to the child.

Don't worry, be happy!

Kindly,

Lee


----------

